# Problem mit Blog



## Project (2. Apr 2006)

Hallo, ich habe ein blödes Problem mit einem Blog.

Ich hab einen Blog auf myblog.de.

Ich hätte allerdings statt ein Pfeil ein Cursor.

http://www.myblog.de/dir.en.grey

Das sähe dann so aus.. sicher, ihr denkt jetzt, dass ich blöd bin, aber ich würde mich riesig über eine Antwort freuen, und bitte.. keine Fachwörter.


----------



## Guest (2. Apr 2006)

Project hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe ein blödes Problem mit einem Blog.
> 
> Ich hab einen Blog auf myblog.de.
> 
> ...


achja.. ich hab keine ahnung ob das java oder javascript betrifft.


----------



## byte (2. Apr 2006)

Also eigentlich bist Du hier an der falschen Adresse, aber weil mir das Logo auf Deinem Blog ziemlich gut gefällt, gebe ich Dir einen Hinweis: Entferne folgende Einträge aus Deinen Cascading Stylesheets (.css):


```
CURSOR: crosshair
```


----------



## Guest (2. Apr 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also eigentlich bist Du hier an der falschen Adresse, aber weil mir das Logo auf Deinem Blog ziemlich gut gefällt, gebe ich Dir einen Hinweis: Entferne folgende Einträge aus Deinen Cascading Stylesheets (.css):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Danke.   

Kann zugemacht werden..


----------

